# Louisiana Limits Sabine Lake is getting back to normal



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The salinity has finally returned to Sabine Lake. The fishing is improving and the jetties action should be just around the corner.

Captain Marty is back at his old location at Walter Umphey State Park.

If interested in catching some trout, reds and flounder send me a PM and I send you my fishing calendar.

Let's go fishing!!


----------



## Dustin Mitchell (Jun 10, 2013)

Thatâ€™s great to hear. Will be coming down for the first time this weekend. Live or artificial?


----------

